# New game?/discussion? where would you like to run away to.



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I will start. Right now. I would like to run away to about 1979 or so. I could be with my mom and dad. Maybe a winter night when we would make candy or cookies and play cards or scrabble and talk and laugh. Or maybe it is just before Christmas and we are out scouring the surrounding farmland for the perfect cedar tree to be our Christmas tree. Or maybe it is summer and we have taken a picnic basket and went to the lake to spend the day. 
Or more realistically if I can't time travel. I would like to go to a secluded cabin or house. Somewhere off the beaten psth. With all the modern conveniences but surrounded by forest so no one bothers me. With a few of good friends and family. The fridge stocked with all kinds of groceries and the kitchen equipped with an ice crushing blender. And me in possession of some coconut rum, orange vodka and several different tropical juices.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I would pick 1979 too. Things were good then. The trees were alive, water was clean, and everything was relatively inexpensive. 
I think I would still want to stay where I am, but would love to be at the river with good friends and cold drinks


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I kinda think I would just relive the last two years over and over.....but I would do it somewhere else, far away from family and only bringing my husband and children! I'd probably choose South Carolina or something. Far enough away that I can escape from all of the divorce drama between my parents!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I'd have to say I'd like to be 25 and be in 1979 as well...(I was really only 8 then).
Things were better in a lot of ways...kids could be kids and there were no video games!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Interesting that 1979 is so popular. I was 7. Today I feel differently. Where you want to run away to can change. That is what makes this game so fun. Today I did run away to a lake town near me. But if I had my way today I would be at the beach with my mom and my daughter with a Bahama Mama in my hand.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just want to run away to a home that needs no repairs and is already totally fixed up the way I want it both inside and out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I feel the same way Karen....my house needs a LOT of work. :faint:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh gosh yes, that too. We had to completely remodel our house when we moved in and we still have a ton of work. Lemme see if I can pull up pictures for example...

















Transitioning photos...wish I had better "afters"!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I was born in 79, so while that was an awesome year (haha) I much prefer my life now in my mid 30's. Everything is settled, I live in an amazing tropical paradise, I have a loving hubby, etc. The only thing I'd wish to change, is for my Mom to still be alive and living here with me. She had planned to come with but passed away 2 weeks before we moved here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

With it being in the triple digits back here right now, I just want to be somewhere a little less hot, with some ice cold drinks and some form of water to splash around in :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Oh gosh yes, that too. We had to completely remodel our house when we moved in and we still have a ton of work. Lemme see if I can pull up pictures for example...


Oh my, that was indeed an ugly house before :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my, that was indeed an ugly house before :lol:


Yes, it was horrible. Unfortunately the master bed and bath are still hot pink and neon yellow. Idk why but our bedroom always seems to be the very last place to get remodeled....

Scraping all of the popcorn ceilings off was the worst. Luckily DH is an electrician so our lighting is awesome, we have dimmers and motion sensors lights and my barn even got special lights plus a flood light in the goat pasture. Right now we're roofing a patio we built and adding fans, outlets, and extra lighting out there to eventually have an outdoor seating area with a TV and a koi pond. My DH is pretty awesome with all of that stuff!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I like where I'm at right now. I have a great husband and I love our property. Our house is a work in progress, I could stand having it done and over with. I get awfully tired working my 15 hour days lately. I leave my house at 0530 and get home at 9 pm. I love nursing, but the older I get, the more brutal those shifts seem. Even with that, God has been really good to me these last five years and I'm grateful for this time in my life.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish I could say I am happy with where I am right now. Every time I hear/see someone say that I have to admit I am a little bit jealous. 
I hate my job. I wish I hadn't went back to school and got my Masters because I feel it has only made my life much worse. I feel like I wasted 3 years of my life and many thousands of dollars getting that degree. 
I am basically in financial ruin.
I am STILL alone. Almost 44 and still alone.
And now my Dad is gone. 
I used to wonder why I didn't have a partner. But now I have become such a failure in every facet of my life that I just feel like what do I possibly even have to offer anyone. Yeah I want to run away alright. And not come back.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not much of a runner-awayer. I'm more of us Hey-all-you-people-who-NEED-me; Go-away-for-a-week-and leave-me-home-aloner. 

It's only happened once so far, but it was glorious!

And just to be clear, I LOVE my hubby and my girls and my mother and my mom-in-law. And I love being needed! In fact, a week is about my max for being happy to be alone. But, oh...that week in May 2015 was so wonderful! I could sure use another one!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

NubianFan said:


> I wish I could say I am happy with where I am right now. Every time I hear/see someone say that I have to admit I am a little bit jealous.
> I hate my job. I wish I hadn't went back to school and got my Masters because I feel it has only made my life much worse. I feel like I wasted 3 years of my life and many thousands of dollars getting that degree.
> I am basically in financial ruin.
> I am STILL alone. Almost 44 and still alone.
> ...


That makes me sad. 

DH and I met at a super conservative private university and were kicked out for having a "sleepover" together (with four other people) off campus. We were both 20 years old and got married a few months later but... We thought our lives were ruined. But honestly I have not once wished I had finished my degree. DH went to electrician school and is about to take his test to be licensed as a master electrician, and he loves his job. I'm a stay at home mom and wouldn't be using my degree anyways!

All that to say, your journey to happiness and fulfillment is nowhere near over! I hope you find happiness and joy soon.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I got married in 1979 LOL at the ripe old age of 19!! Got engaged at 17 married at 19 had a baby at 40! Stilled married to the same bloke,37 years. I dont need to run away because Im already here  teejae


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry things aren't going well for you Leslie. How is your daughter? Are you working the same job or did you find another one?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

NubianFan said:


> I wish I could say I am happy with where I am right now. Every time I hear/see someone say that I have to admit I am a little bit jealous.
> I hate my job. I wish I hadn't went back to school and got my Masters because I feel it has only made my life much worse. I feel like I wasted 3 years of my life and many thousands of dollars getting that degree.
> I am basically in financial ruin.
> I am STILL alone. Almost 44 and still alone.
> ...


I went through a nasty divorce in my late thirties, decided to go back to school, and was living with my mother and back in school at 40. It was depressing and I thought I was a failure. Then things started looking up. I'm 49 and the past five years have been the best of my life. God had a plan for me, I just had to keep slogging along until things fell into place.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes Leslie...so sorry you are having a rough time  :hug:

I would like to be in a house that is finished...not fancy, just done. And have 50 acres of land with my house smack dab in the middle. A wrap around porch and a porch swing facing the west where I could sit in the evening and watch fireflies in the field.I would like to have cattle,goats,chickens and a garden. I would like to have no stress about money. I don't need a lot...just enough to pay the bills and live comfortably. I'd take a llama or two as well


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

While we're at it, I would like a do over, several billion dollars, a private island, couple jets and a gallon of whiskey so cold you need gloves to handle it. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> While we're at it, I would like a do over, several billion dollars, a private island, couple jets and a gallon of whiskey so cold you need gloves to handle it. Anyone care to join me?


I am right there with ya!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha! A "do-over" sounds good!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Good thing I'm turning 25 this year, a do-over is totally possible :cheers: :lol:


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

NubianFan said:


> I wish I could say I am happy with where I am right now. Every time I hear/see someone say that I have to admit I am a little bit jealous.
> I hate my job. I wish I hadn't went back to school and got my Masters because I feel it has only made my life much worse. I feel like I wasted 3 years of my life and many thousands of dollars getting that degree.
> I am basically in financial ruin.
> I am STILL alone. Almost 44 and still alone.
> ...


You need this :grouphug:.... and to know there are lots of people that feel hopeless.

Change must be coming for you though... because your signature is this: ~Nothing is set in stone. Nothing ~Leslie

We often write our own inspiration, don't we?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh that is an old quote. It is something my former crush said to me. Back when he still cared about me. I certainly hope change is coming. I am a Phoenix but even I am tired of feeling the heat.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I would like to go back to the 1800s. To where I could make a living off of having a farm, and I could grow my own food. Without all the cities. But realistically I want to go down south south carolina or texas. I heard people are nicer and......cowboys


----------

